# German airfield lights pattern layout



## bada (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi!
Is there some information about runway lights, approach lights on the Luftwaffe airfields ?
it seems this info is not easy to come by.
thank you!


----------



## mig2830 (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi,

I have found this diagram showing the light setting for the nightfighting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## bada (Feb 17, 2020)

thanks! that's a nice find!


----------

